# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  carpet underlay asbestos? how to tell?

## wozzzzza

got this old mid 1960's house were going to slightly neaten up and rent out, has an asbestos roof, but not sure about carpet underlay.
want to remove all carpet but how do i tell if the underlay is asbestos? anyway of telling by looking at it? looks like dark brown felt stuff about 1cm thick, not sure how old carpet is.
heres a picture, dunon if you can tell by looking at it http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5923/p1131657.jpg

----------


## watson

G'day wozzzzza,
Have you checked the stickie above?? From memory, there's a couple of clues in there.

----------


## wozzzzza

makes me unsure, thats all its done, thats why im posting.

----------

